# Presence of Jackson-Pratt Drain



## JulesofColorado (Sep 24, 2009)

Is there a code for the presence of a Jackson-Pratt drain. Patient came in for lymphocele, status post prostatectomy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kregan (Sep 24, 2009)

I found this in the General Surgery coding coach 2005 archives. I hope this helps.

Question: 

Can we charge for insertion of a Jackson-Pratt, or penrose, drain when the physician performs a colon resection? If so, what code would we use?

Answer: 

You may not bill for this activity. Placing a drainage device in the operative field is included in the global package for any surgical procedure and not separately billable.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Sep 24, 2009)

Ahh, makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## FractalMind (May 21, 2018)

*Icd-10*

I thought the question was regarding the ICD-10 code, I've been researching and ended up with* Z97.8*, but found no official reference. Other posts I found point to Z93.8 which I do not believe is correct.

Thoughts?


----------

